# In arrivo terremoto distruttivo Sud Italia prossimi mesi del 2014?



## admin (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nelle ultime ore, sulla rete, stanno circolando delle notizie abbastanza allarmanti che parlano di un terremoto distruttivo che nei prossimi mesi devasterà il Sud Italia. La fonte della previsione sarebbe Alessandro Martelli, direttore del centro Enea di Bologna. Martelli spiega:"Il terremoto che si è verificato qualche giorno fa in Emilia era stato previsto.*Ci sono dei “cosiddetti” strumenti di previsione* che sono utilizzati in diversi Paesi. In Italia li fa *l’International Centre for Theoretical Physics (ICTP*) e *l’Università di Trieste.* In base al verificarsi di possibili anomalie nelle tre zone italiane, Nord, Centro e Sud vengono emessi degli allarmi. E’ *un po’ come misurare la temperatura corporea e vedere se hai la febbre. *Perchè nessuno sapeva? Gli allarmi non vengono divulgati, solo comunicati a degli esperti. Nella commissione grandi rischi si sapeva. Ne abbiamo parlato lo scorso 4 Maggio".

Per quanto riguarda il Sud Italia, invece, c'è un allarme ben più grave. Sono stati applicati 3 diversi modelli di studio e tutti e tre hanno restituito il massimo dell'allarme: quello rosso. Si prefigura, dunque, stando a quanto riportato da questi modelli un terremoto violentissimo. 

Ma la questione è sempre la stessa: i terremoti si possono davvero prevedere? Secondo Martelli, si. Senza dubbio.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2014)

...sperando che il Vesuvio non faccia scherzi. Terremoto più vulcano sarebbe il disastro.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Gennaio 2014)

Alquanto pericolosa questa affermazione!


----------



## neversayconte (28 Gennaio 2014)

tranquilli, ad oggi non ci sono strumenti per prevedere un terremoto con un certo anticipo. non è come il meteo. 
quindi questo vuole farsi un pò di pubblicità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

dicevano nei prossimi 2 anni


----------



## Denni90 (28 Gennaio 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> tranquilli, ad oggi non ci sono strumenti per prevedere un terremoto con un certo anticipo. non è come il meteo.
> quindi questo vuole farsi un pò di pubblicità



secondo te uno per farsi pubblicità dice cose del genere?


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2014)

Riguardo agli strumenti per prevedere i terremoti in anticipo ho qualche dubbio, dato che qui in Emilia due anni fa nessuno ci ha mai predetto nulla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2014)

Un po' di tempo fa avevo letto che se per caso si verificasse un "terremoto serio" tra Sicilia e Calabria, sarebbe un'ecatombe, praticamente il 99% degli edifici e le strutture non rispettano mezza norma antisismica in quella zona, verrebbe giù tutto


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo sanno nemmeno i giapponesi che convivono con i terremoti da secoli.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

Il procurato allarme è un reato penale, punito con arresto fino a sei mesi. Giusto per ricordarlo eh.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo fa avevo letto che se per caso si verificasse un "terremoto serio" tra Sicilia e Calabria, sarebbe un'ecatombe, praticamente il 99% degli edifici e le strutture non rispettano mezza norma antisismica in quella zona, verrebbe giù tutto



poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ps. i "precursori" di un terremoto sono noti. Variazioni di temperatura e campi elettromagnetici, emissioni di gas, "lampi" di luce ecc. sono conosciuti e studiati da molto tempo. Tuttavia sono allo stato attuale completamente inutilizzabili. L'articolo è fuorviante perchè si parla di strumenti di previsione, che ad oggi non esistono. Uno strumento di previsione di un terremoto deve essere caratterizzato da tre fattori: dove avverrà il terremoto (sufficiente precisione geografica, non si può evacuare una regione), quando avverrà il terremoto (non ha senso dire ci sarà un terremoto forte nei prossimi tot. mesi o anni), e sopratutto il quanto (i terremoti meno potenti sono più frequenti, nuovamente non ha senso prevedere un terremoto di M 1.0). Ad oggi l'unico strumento efficace contro i terremoti è la prevenzione, lavorando sulla sicurezza delle costruzioni. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo fa avevo letto che se per caso si verificasse un "terremoto serio" tra Sicilia e Calabria, sarebbe un'ecatombe, praticamente il 99% degli edifici e le strutture non rispettano mezza norma antisismica in quella zona, verrebbe giù tutto



Sicuro.. perchè vogliamo parlare della sicilia ?? le case sono fatte con la carta senza un minimo di conoscenza ingegneristica ..... parlo delle case abusive chiaramente ... 

io tutte le volte che le vede spero che non succeda mai niente.. li avete visti i muratori far le case ??? hahaha


----------



## Van The Man (28 Gennaio 2014)

Questo ciarlatano lo metterei in galera senza passare dal via


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Questo ciarlatano lo metterei in galera senza passare dal via



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nessun fondamento scientifico, è un buffone.

La natura fa quel che vuole sui terremoti e se ne infischia dell'uomo, quando succede non si può prevedere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ora arriva questo quì e predice i terremoti LOL


----------



## neversayconte (30 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il procurato allarme è un reato penale, punito con arresto fino a sei mesi. Giusto per ricordarlo eh.



.


----------



## Liuk (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo sapevate? I terremoti si possono prevedere utilizzando il protocollo Stamina!! INFORMATEVI!!!! SVEGLIAAAAA!!!11!!!


----------

